# Herb oz. to cup conversion



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I know it varies according to density and weight, but is there a loose general rule of thumb to calculate approx. how many ounces of a dried herb will equal 1 cup. 

I have the worst time figuring out how much I need to order to make a herbal treatment!


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

oops misunderstood the question, can't figure out how to delete comment


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

The best way is to put it on a digital kitchen scale.
Unless you are trying to use '1 cup of dried herb', then you would jsut snugly, but not hard pack, the herb into the cup measuring.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I didn't explain that well, did I...LOL! Let me try again:

If I order online say, 8 oz. of an herb I can't visualize how much that 8 oz. is without seeing it. I'm trying to figure out how much to buy of several herbs and all my recipes are in tablespoons, fractions of cups, etc. I need to convert ounces to cups (etc.) without being able to physically see it or measure it before purchasing it.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Aah. It depends on the herb. 
If it is a small thing, like crushed comfrey leaves or something, it will be a small amount, chaomile flowers would be a bit bulkier in size and whole rose hips take up enven more room in a bag.

So... I don't think it could happen. Each herb would be slightly different.
That is of no assistance whatsoever, is it?


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

LOL! That's my problem in a nutshell though. Just trying to figure out a way to solve it. I keep thinking there must be some sort of rule of thumb, even if done like: for small leaves it's this...for med. leaves this...for flowers this...for bark this...


----------

